# Info or Experience with NexGuard Flea & Tick



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

It's not on the market yet, but our clinic is part of a trial for it. I'm intrigued; Google has so little to say about it, and I'm not aware of any other type of flea and tick oral medication that uses the active ingredient (afoxolaner). The packages we got were free from our distributor and they only come in two weight sizes with dogs over 60lbs having to take two tablets.
I'm intrigued by this because of the added tick component. Topical preventatives don't work well for our lifestyle so oral is preferred.

Anyone else part of the trial? Have y'all heard anything? Any experiences with afoxolaner or what its actual action is against fleas and ticks?

Thanks!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

One of the clinics that I work at is also a part of the taste testing that they're doing for it. They don't have much information on the box, and I don't think they really want it getting out just yet. From what I saw on the back, it seems to kill fleas and the only tick that it mentions being effective against is the American Dog Tick. I definitely am interested in more information about it. 

But as far as taste goes, we've had only 1 dog refuse and no one has seemed to have any adverse reactions lol. Both my dogs participated.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm taking my dogs in for an exam and getting this today. Its made by frontline and I trust them. A couple vets have said that they are offering a decent rebate if one buys nexguard and heartguard together. Most vets haven't got it yet and the ones that do have it have a very limited supply and its on back order. They also say that doggie dermatologists have been using it for a while and its very popular. I like that its safe enough that if they eat 10 it won't hurt them, just like heartguard plus. They also said that the American Dog Tick is the hardest tick to control and they are pretty confident that all other ticks would be covered to.


----------



## KodaPup (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't know if anyone is still following this post, but I just gave Koda a dose of NexGard this evening. Last weekend we went hiking and the ticks were all over me. I only saw one crawling across Koda (which I swiftly flicked off) and thought the K9 Advantix I gave her the night before was working like a champ. Unfortunately, last night, I noticed two American Dog Ticks in my [our] bed. I thought I dragged them in and they were only chomping on me, but when I gave Koda a flea/tick bath tonight, I found one feeding on her too.  Now I'm hearing that K9 Advantix doesn't really do much for American Dog Ticks. NexGard claims to kill/prevent them, so we'll see. I'll try to post back in a week or so with an update if anyone is interested. Hopefully it's good news. My poor baby just can't catch a break - chronic diarrhea (not EPI at least), giardia, and now ticks...all before she turns 7 months old. Where do I buy a bubble for my girl to live in?! haha


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

KODA, you might want to pm gatorbytes for her flea and tick formula. i use it along with advatix and have had great results up here in jersey.


----------



## KodaPup (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks Hunter, will do. For any lurkers out there, I found two more ticks in Koda's bedding after giving her the NexGard, but they weren't engorged and weren't moving like they were all that healthy. From what I gather, that's how the drug kills ticks. I haven't found any more in the house since then. She's also had no short term side effects, even though the box said there was vomiting and upset stomach in some cases. So far, it's working as advertised - no complaints yet.


----------

